# Opera on Blu-Ray?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone own any opera on BR? I'm looking for great audio and great video, not some old opera that has been converted to BR.

Suggestions?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Tons!!! What music are you looking for?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd love to see Carmen in BR. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> I'd love to see Carmen in BR. Any suggestions?


Hmm. I cannot help with that one as it is not one of my favorites. I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/Bizet-Anne-So...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1264989402&sr=1-2 but I have not yet listened to it.


----------

